# Daggummit!!!!!!!!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I now have my second oops baby. Poppy was the first and I THOUGHT the only............GEEZZZZ 
The last time my widowhood birds were together was April 30th, the day I shipped the last race. I can't really remember, but since I only shipped 2 birds, I think I must have let the rest of the birds stay together that Thursday, Friday, Saturday and possibly Sunday. So that would have been 30th, 1st, 2nd and 3rd of May. They've been separated since then. 
One morning, don't remember when and I didn't write it down anywhere, when I went to clean, there was a hen sitting on an egg in the floor. They do this all the time, so no big deal. I throw the egg out, go get a nest bowl and dummy egg for them to sit on. Of course, I know that there will be 3 more eggs to come, but since it's HENS only, I didn't bother switching out the eggs. They've been sitting on them faithfully since then.
So.........this morning I go in to clean and I see 1/2 of an egg shell and think, dammit, they've broken an egg and now there's a mess and I'll have to take the hen over and give her a bath. I bent down to pick up the egg shell and saw that all familiar "stuff" that the baby leaves in the egg, and said "OH CRAP!!!"...........picked the hen up and sure enough, there's a tiny yellow fuzz ball....... THEN, I freak because there's 2 more eggs in there and I'm thinking........not ONE but there's going to be TWO MORE of these little buggers................ 
Thankfully, the other two eggs were clear, so they're gone now and I have one tiny baby............
I really don't know who the mother or the father is............this is a REAL oops baby..........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

heeeeeeeheeeeeee!..........pics are going to be wanted....LOL.... ha, ha...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    I am beginning to think we need a seperate forum/section for posting all our OOPS babies. 

This little one was meant to be, and you never know if this fuzz ball will be a winner!

Pics please!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll get some pics for you guys of course...........I'll have to see how this works out. These hens that mate up are just in a corner of the loft floor....no shelter of any kind and always get pooped on. Every few days I just give them a clean bowl. They don't have nesting material, because I don't ever encourage them to do this, so if they DO pair up, they're sitting in a bare bowl with a couple of eggs. Needless to say, when I found this baby this morning there was NO nest AT ALL.........so I had to go make a nest. The one hen would sit and then leave and then come back to the bowl. In a couple of weeks, I'm afraid the baby might get scalped, so I may have to bring this one inside at some point.  THAT'S just what I wanted to do..........LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats, Renee...maybe

Funny, I was just thinking that I hadn't seen you on line for awhile...OOPS!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats, Renee...maybe
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking that I hadn't seen you on line for awhile...OOPS!


Been dealing with my Grandmother........we finally got her moved into a better situation yesterday.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I'll get some pics for you guys of course...........I'll have to see how this works out. These hens that mate up are just in a corner of the loft floor....no shelter of any kind and always get pooped on. Every few days I just give them a clean bowl. They don't have nesting material, because I don't ever encourage them to do this, so if they DO pair up, they're sitting in a bare bowl with a couple of eggs. Needless to say, when I found this baby this morning there was NO nest AT ALL.........so I had to go make a nest. The one hen would sit and then leave and then come back to the bowl. In a couple of weeks, I'm afraid the baby might get scalped, so I may have to bring this one inside at some point.  THAT'S just what I wanted to do..........LOL


oh, hand feeding......Im sorry I laughed so much know...perhaps you can lean a board across or rig something up so they are hidden a bit....If it is a grizzle or some white in it ,I will take it when its weaned if you need to find a place for him/her...just a thought..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> oh, hand feeding......Im sorry I laughed so much know...perhaps you can lean a board across or rig something up so they are hidden a bit....If it is a grizzle or some white in it ,I will take it when its weaned if you need to find a place for him/her...just a thought..


I've only got one bird that throws grizzles and she's not involved in this story..........LOL
I expect it will be a BC or BB or have a white flight or something........guess we'll see. 
Oh, I don't mind hand feeding once they've got some age on them. It's the tiny 7 and 8 day old babies that I'm not crazy about having to raise. I will IF I need to, but I'd prefer not to.
Just don't have anyone on eggs. Rosie would take it I'm sure, but she's in the hens breeding section, so that wouldn't be any different than where the baby is now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tsk tsk tsk...I thought you'd learn from the first time! 
You never know, maybe that little guy will turn out to be a pro racer. And you can tell Poppy he's not the only oops baby around anymore. He's got a little oops brother or sister! 


These sort of situations tend to happen a lot, so I wonder...how long a hen can stay fertile after mating?  I know chickens can stay fertile up to 3 weeks...So what about pigeons? That may be helpful to know when you split up birds and random eggs start popping up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> These sort of situations tend to happen a lot, so I wonder...how long a hen can stay fertile after mating?  I know chickens can stay fertile up to 3 weeks...So what about pigeons? That may be helpful to know when you split up birds and random eggs start popping up.



I really don't know, but we should find out I guess. If I had some firm dates to work with, I would know better how this happened. I don't GUESS I've got a cock in with the hens. IF I do, she/he sure has me fooled and has HAD me fooled for a long time...........LOL. The youngest bird in the loft would be a 2008 and with band number 8125.........HAS to be an early hatch.......Jan of 2008.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Here's the surprise!!*

OK. This is "mom".........she doesn't have a mate on the OB team. I sent her to a couple of races, but used her to send twice to get health certificates. She would be taken to a vet down in NC and once the certificate was signed, they would turn her loose to come home. I suspect that she's just a hen that mated with another hen that DID have a mate. Just got to figure out which other hen is involved with this relationship. I haven't really paid much attention because we ALL know that two hens don't produce babies, so it didn't really matter too much to me............









And here's the baby that wasn't supposed to be..........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww. How can you not love that little yellow fuzzball?  Mom looks quite good too!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Renee, I just saw a "not-too-old" post of yours saying you were "[jealous]" and that "[you wanted babies]". 

Hmmm....you might  want to be careful what you wish for in the future....just sayin'


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Renee, I just saw a "not-too-old" post of yours saying you were jealous and you wanted babies.... Hmmm....you might want to be careful what you wish for in the future


LOL.............You're the SECOND person who's reminded me of that..........


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

or.....be careful what you say out loud anyway


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like good advice, seeing as most of the oops babies that come up always happen AFTER breeding season and everyone has the baby blues


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhh, it's so cute for being an oops....


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sounds like good advice, seeing as most of the oops babies that come up always happen AFTER breeding season and *everyone has the baby blues *


There's your name, Renee .... "_BLUE_"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> There's your name, Renee .... "_BLUE_"


That may or may not be a good name........I just walked out to the loft to check on the baby and caught the other hen involved in this ordeal. SHE is mated to a red check cock, so it's possible that this baby will be red. I guess we'll all have to stay tuned and see what happens.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> That may or may not be a good name........I just walked out to the loft to check on the baby and caught the other hen involved in this ordeal. SHE is mated to a red check cock, so it's possible that this baby will be red. I guess we'll all have to stay tuned and see what happens.


Any White involved...ANYWHERE??? Even a patch? How 'bout a flight feather? Red, White, _AND_ Blue .... this was just Memorial Day ....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Any White involved...ANYWHERE??? Even a patch? How 'bout a flight feather? Red, White, _AND_ Blue .... this was just Memorial Day ....


Nope, no white THAT I'M AWARE OF............but, obviously, there's a FEW things I'm not AWARE of..........LOL....we'll see what happens.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, add me to the "careful what you wish for, 'cause you'll GET it!"

Sooo GLAD to hear about your Grandma!! I'm sure that is a big relief!! I wsh her well and am sure she will be very happy in her new "home." NO wonder you ended up with an "ooopsie!" So much on your mind! 

WE are delighted!

Oh my, TOO bad I can only use FOUR smilieys!! I'll forego one with my signature and instead...

   

I LOVE IT!!

Sorry, Renee, but this is just TOOOOO funny!! 

AND, just THINK...you will NOW be able to POST BABY pictures!! How fun is that...for the REST of us... still ROFLMAO...sorry...

We MUST have a name for this little one - being soooo special and all!! I know..."SURPRISE!" 'cause that's what he/she is!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Nope, no white THAT I'M AWARE OF............but, obviously, there's a FEW things I'm not AWARE of..........LOL....we'll see what happens.


Got a STAPLES nearby? I understand they sell White-Out.



_THAT_ was easy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Laughing here too. That baby is just plain precious. It is going to be fun to see what colors pop up. That hen looks pretty satisfied with her nest and newborn. Oh lordy, I know that feeling when you look at what you think is just a broken egg and get the BIG surprise. 

Margaret


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Sooo cute - and doubly precious for fooling you - I just know it will grow up to be a real character. On the subject of names, Wolfwood's suggestion of "Blue" would work even if the baby turned out to be red - I don't know about the US, but here in Australia people with red hair are always nicknamed "Blue" - (we have always been a contrary lot here!).  Hope s/he doesn't make too much work for you! Enjoy!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*As The Loft Turns*

Well you girls are not fooling me I know that you all love these OOPS babies and I think you let it happen as it gives you pleasure.I must admit I do to. Who will the next proud GRAND MA of a OOPS baby by the way RENEE I think a good name would be OOPS,it would fit a cock bird and OOPSIE IS GREAT FOR A HEN. Tune in for the next saga of "AS THE LOFT TURNS". by the way an OOPS BABY FORUM just might be a fun thing. ..GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Well you girls are not fooling me I know that you all love these OOPS babies and I think you let it happen as it gives you pleasure.I must admit I do to. Who will the next proud GRAND MA of a OOPS baby by the way RENEE I think a good name would be OOPS,it would fit a cock bird and OOPSIE IS GREAT FOR A HEN. Tune in for the next saga of "AS THE LOFT TURNS". by the way an OOPS BABY FORUM just might be a fun thing. ..GEORGE


LOL George.......think you've got us pegged huh???? 
Well, I for one do NOT have oops babies.........who would have thought that a bunch of hens in a loft could have a baby???? 
Do some research for us George. JUST how long can a hen lay a FERTILE egg after being separated from her mate? This egg could NOT have been laid before the 8th of May......that was 19 days ago. The birds were separated on the 4th of May at least.......and maybe the 3rd......I'm really not sure, but no matter......that's 4 days between being separated and the egg being laid. IS THAT POSSIBLE??? I guess it is because I've got a baby to prove it, but I sure didn't know that.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I had a similar thing happen to me some time back. Two seasons ago, I was in the process of wrapping up the breeding season and separating the birds. I use wooden eggs to keep the pairs sitting while I time the pairs to separate them all at once. I was out of wooden eggs. I had removed eggs from about 6 pairs and put them in a pile. They sat there for about 2 weeks. So I thought that they were not any good anymore so I picked two out of the pile and put them under the pair. 18 days later two babies hatched. Healthy and vibrant. Two little fostered oops babies that could be from 6 different pairs. I gave them away to someone who did not care for paper. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will tell you the story of "RuntZilla" one of these days. The story is still unfolding. I may make a thread for the bird. 

Randy


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey i dont know who my dad is either!!!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

I now feel much better because I had oops babies, too, 2 days ago. I removed 2 eggs at the beginning of this month and even wrote it down on my notes. I didn't see them mating so I assume nothing was going on. I even removed the nest bowl, cleaned it up and just put newspaper on it and put it back. Well, seeing that egg shells on the floor made me panic so I looked for every nest bowls and sure enough there were these 2 babies from my breeding pair which I myself don't want to breed anymore this year. Damn! I got outsmarted! But I feel much better because you got outsmarted, too, and I know you are pretty smart woman. So I am not alone.

I am now on a lookout for every nest bowls now especially I see some of them mating. I only allow my pairs to breed one round.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tee, hee, hee! I kinda think George might have it more than a little right with regard to most of us, but I'm sure you were shocked, Renee! Darling baby and lovely Mom! I got a ration of razzing on my duck list about my oops ducklings .. it was _theoretically_ impossible for those duck eggs to be fertile .. BUT .. six ducklings hatched! 

Congrats, Grandma! 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sex Reversal*



Lovebirds said:


> Do some research for us George.


 Well this will stur up some SEX REVERSAL on page 246 of the book "FIT TO WIN" by Dr. Wil Peters, he speaks of sex reversal. I will quote "An apparent change of sex(pseudohermaphroditism) sometimes occures in pigeons, as it does in other birds.The condishion must differentiated from hereditary hermaphroditism(presence of functional male and female organs in the same animal),which was described in a family of pigeons by Riddle. In this family,80%of the cocks had a left ovotestis with oviduct and oocytes,plus a right testis with accessory structures.True hermaphrodites are otherwise rare. .Pseudohermaphroditism (sex reversal or sex change)is relatively common and is responsible for the male characteristics developing in a hen.The phenomenon is explained as follows; all young pigeons have two rudimentary gonads. In hens one develops into a functional ovary whilst the other remains rudimentary. When tumours,infection etc, destroy the existing ovary the rudimentary gonad frequently begins to develop.(If the ovary is still partially functional it may also develop into an ovotestis and be responsible for the change in secondary sexual characteristics. Under influenceof hormones from other glands in the body a male gonad-a hormone-secreting testicle- may develop.This new hormone production is responsible for overriding the secondary sexual characteristics and a cock-like pigeon is born. .Grades of sex reversal is seen.When pseudohermaproditism occurs in the extreme,true hens that were egg-laying, change to cock-like individuals,capable of fertilization. In all case the situation involves a hen reverting to a cock,although correction of the status (apparent cock back to hen ) does occur." end of quote. ..................GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Well this will stur up some SEX REVERSAL on page 246 of the book "FIT TO WIN" by Dr. Wil Peters, he speaks of sex reversal. I will quote "An apparent change of sex(pseudohermaphroditism) sometimes occures in pigeons, as it does in other birds.The condishion must differentiated from hereditary hermaphroditism(presence of functional male and female organs in the same animal),which was described in a family of pigeons by Riddle. In this family,80%of the cocks had a left ovotestis with oviduct and oocytes,plus a right testis with accessory structures.True hermaphrodites are otherwise rare. .Pseudohermaphroditism (sex reversal or sex change)is relatively common and is responsible for the male characteristics developing in a hen.The phenomenon is explained as follows; all young pigeons have two rudimentary gonads. In hens one develops into a functional ovary whilst the other remains rudimentary. When tumours,infection etc, destroy the existing ovary the rudimentary gonad frequently begins to develop.(If the ovary is still partially functional it may also develop into an ovotestis and be responsible for the change in secondary sexual characteristics. Under influenceof hormones from other glands in the body a male gonad-a hormone-secreting testicle- may develop.This new hormone production is responsible for overriding the secondary sexual characteristics and a cock-like pigeon is born. .Grades of sex reversal is seen.When pseudohermaproditism occurs in the extreme,true hens that were egg-laying, change to cock-like individuals,capable of fertilization. In all case the situation involves a hen reverting to a cock,although correction of the status (apparent cock back to hen ) does occur." end of quote. ..................GEORGE



That's very interesting however, I'm sure that's NOT what has occured in my case. 
I guess it doesn't really matter in the long run. Bottom line is there's a cute little fuzz ball that appeared from somewhere...........LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> I now feel much better because I had oops babies, too, 2 days ago. I removed 2 eggs at the beginning of this month and even wrote it down on my notes. I didn't see them mating so I assume nothing was going on. I even removed the nest bowl, cleaned it up and just put newspaper on it and put it back. Well, seeing that egg shells on the floor made me panic so I looked for every nest bowls and sure enough there were these 2 babies from my breeding pair which I myself don't want to breed anymore this year. Damn! I got outsmarted! But I feel much better because you got outsmarted, too, and I know you are pretty smart woman. So I am not alone.
> 
> I am now on a lookout for every nest bowls now especially I see some of them mating. I only allow my pairs to breed one round.


don't forget those eggs laid after you have put dummy eggs under them....sneaky little buggers!...I always check under my birds from time to time....and sometimes.. Walla....there is a real egg or two with the dummy eggs....


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

So, George. What you're saying is that even when we DO know if it's a cock or a hen .... we don't really. Geeeeeesh! I think I'll go study some genetics for fun ....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> So, George. What you're saying is that even when we DO know if it's a cock or a hen .... we don't really. Geeeeeesh! I think I'll go study some genetics for fun ....


 Hi WOLFWOOD. No I am not saying it DR.Wim PETERS in his book FIT TO WIN , is the one I quoted. ..GEORGE


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks George - yeah, I understand that. But the point is we don't really know even when we _THINK_ we know <hitting palm on forehead> Gotta LOVE Mother Nature - she *ALWAYS* gets the last laugh!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks George - yeah, I understand that. But the point is we don't really know even when we _THINK_ we know <hitting palm on forehead> Gotta LOVE Mother Nature - she *ALWAYS* gets the last laugh!!!


I wouldn't get too hung up on this..........I don't think it's very common.....otherwise we would have heard about it before. Here's who I believe is the Daddy to this baby, along with todays picture of the wee one......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I can almost see a happy contentness on the little face, that is one adorable fuzz ball!!!! If that is dad, he will be quite handsome too!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Renee, glad your grandmother's in a better situation now.
You mentioned "...that all familiar "stuff" that the baby leaves in the egg..."
Never having hatched babies,it's not familiar to me! What does it look like? Do you happen to have a picture? Thanks!

All of your birds look so healthy!



wolfwood said:


> Got a STAPLES nearby? I understand they sell White-Out.
> _THAT_ was easy


LOL!!!!



hillfamilyloft said:


> ...They sat there for about 2 weeks. So I thought that they were not any good anymore so I picked two out of the pile and put them under the pair. 18 days later two babies hatched. Healthy and vibrant....Randy


What a shock - that's quite a long time at room temperature!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Renee, glad your grandmother's in a better situation now.
> You mentioned "...that all familiar "stuff" that the baby leaves in the egg..."
> Never having hatched babies,it's not familiar to me! What does it look like? Do you happen to have a picture? Thanks!
> 
> All of your birds look so healthy!


I don't know WHAT it is? LOL.........I guess it's part of where the baby is attached to the egg? I know they absorb something (I'm drawing a blank) after they hatch but there's always a little bit of "stuff" left in the egg......I don't think I have a picture. I KNOW I don't have one that purposely shows what's in the egg shell, but I MIGHT be able to find a half shell in a baby picture that's there by accident.......I'll look
I'm not good at this technical stuff/words......maybe someone else can explain it better.
It's not a good picture, but you can see some yellow looking stuff in the half egg in this picture.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Red*

Renee, if the baby turns out to be red, send him down here with us ********. LOL

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee, if the baby turns out to be red, send him down here with us ********. LOL
> 
> George


We'll see how it turns out. I haven't really decided yet whether I want to keep it or not. I HATE having to trap train, etc...one bird.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 3*








ALMOST A HAND FULL NOW!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"who your baby daddy".....LOl


now if the red cock is the father, can the baby be a red or is b.c.dominate?....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> "who your baby daddy".....LOl
> 
> 
> now if the red cock is the father, can the baby be a red or is b.c.dominate?....


It could be red OR blue.......


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww - congrats Renee 

Sure is an aborable little ball of fuzz.

Don't know about the genetics side of things - but if you mix blue and red you get Purple - so you could always call him (or Purple)... or Royal (since purple is such a regal color). LOL

Or you could just name him Spoo (opps backwards).

Hmmm... better get me some afternoon java - I'm getting punchy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 4*


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I WANT babies!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> I WANT babies!!!!!


Better be CAREFUL............LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. So I'm bored........LOL
Just wanted to see a comparison from day 1 to day 4. He's growing good!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


>


*RENEE THAT IS ONE REALY NICE LOOKING BLUE CHECK HEN.* GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *RENEE THAT IS ONE REALY NICE LOOKING BLUE CHECK HEN.* GEORGE


Thanks George.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Renee,

Day four? That means eyes open tomorrow hopefully!

Ralph


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon_racer said:


> Renee,
> 
> Day four? That means eyes open tomorrow hopefully!
> 
> Ralph


It's eyes were opening today when I picked it up. I tried to get a picture of them open, but he was too full and sleepy.........LOL


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool!!

Ralph


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> It's eyes were opening today when I picked it up. I tried to get a picture of them open, but he was too full and sleepy.........LOL


He does look very content...it made me want to take a nap.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 5*

NOW the eyes ARE open.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL 

Yes, indeed they are, Renee! And will stay that way, unless sleeping...

Well, real babyhood is fast disappearing! Time for more activity and the beginning of feathers...they sure grow fast, don't they! Seems...like...only...yesderday... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> NOW the eyes ARE open.........


 Hi RENEE, In the last picture i see white toe nails and the feet are very dark black looking. I don't think that this bird will be red but I do think that it may have some white flights, and I am going out on the limb I for some reason believe that you may get a pencil . ..GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi RENEE, In the last picture i see white toe nails and the feet are very dark black looking. I don't think that this bird will be red but I do think that it may have some white flights, and I am going out on the limb I for some reason believe that you may get a pencil . ..GEORGE


We'll make note of this and see if you're right........where would the white flights come from?


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Renee,

His eyes might be open, but it looks like he's been fed so much he's ready for his nap!

Ralph


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 6*

Hey!! Look at me! Granny made me an official race bird today! MY number is 9140










Here I am with Mom. She's a good Mommy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well what a big sweet heart, I think s/he will look like mommie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 7*

Here's the little one who isn't so very little any more. Growing like a weed. The band stayed on, so he's official now.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

So you band at the 6th day? I did that, too, last Saturday on my oops babies, but the ring fell so I ended up rebanding them at the 7th day. Funny thing was that I can't find where the band went. It was not on the nest bowl. It was not on the nest box. It was not even on the loft. I found it outside the loft. I suppose the parents brought it out because I fly them, too. Crazy birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that hen is so pretty! and of course the baby too. the food dish reminded me I need to go get some more peas.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> So you band at the 6th day? I did that, too, last Saturday on my oops babies, but the ring fell so I ended up rebanding them at the 7th day. Funny thing was that I can't find where the band went. It was not on the nest bowl. It was not on the nest box. It was not even on the loft. I found it outside the loft. I suppose the parents brought it out because I fly them, too. Crazy birds.



Yea, I always band on the 6th day, unless it's just REAL obvious that the band isn't going to stay on.
I've crawled around under the aviaries a few times in the muck and yuck to retrieve a band......... So far, I've never had one come off and not be able to find it somewhere.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*PRODUCT of CERTIFICATION*



Lovebirds said:


> We'll make note of this and see if you're right........where would the white flights come from?


*Hi RENEE,The more I look at this youngster I feel that it infact it may turn out to be a dark check or a velvet.Do you have any white flighted cocks on your old bird team?There is one other thing the check hen (mother) is that the bird that you sent to certify a clean bill of health. Now sit down as what I am about to say may shock you while she was being certified she may have met a boy friend and maybe OOPSIE is a by product of certifificationBut she is still a beauty*GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Hi RENEE,The more I look at this youngster I feel that it infact it may turn out to be a dark check or a velvet.Do you have any white flighted cocks on your old bird team?There is one other thing the check hen (mother) is that the bird that you sent to certify a clean bill of health. Now sit down as what I am about to say may shock you while she was being certified she may have met a boy friend and maybe OOPSIE is a by product of certifificationBut she is still a beauty*GEORGE


yea, I've got some WF cocks. No chance of hanky panky being the reason for this baby. The health certificate was gotten about 7 weeks ago. I thought this morning that this might turn out to be a DC. We'll know more in a few days. I've still got to get a picture for today too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 8*

You can see the white flights in this picture. You were right George.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SUCH a CUTIE, Renee! AND, a prominant milk tooth!

AND, *black feet!* Love the black footed ones!! 

Gonna name him??

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

How in the world George figured that one out?

George, you are too sharp. Are you sure you are 78 years old? Never meet your kind before. I suppose keeping pigeons can make your brain sharp.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't know WHAT it is? LOL.........I guess it's part of where the baby is attached to the egg? I know they absorb something (I'm drawing a blank) after they hatch but there's always a little bit of "stuff" left in the egg......


Maybe remaining yolk? Thanks so much for finding the photo! Now I won't be concerned if I see that in a discarded egg shell. 

Gorgeous baby and an impressive growth rate! I really enjoyed the comparison photos.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 9*

I was gone all day yesterday and had to go out last night and turn on the lights to get pictures.......LOL.......I'm determined to get daily pics of this little guy as he grows.........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering how he looked yesterday, very nice looking babe, he is the only child so he gets all the good feedings to himself. he looks very content and happy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 10*

Looks like we've got white flights on both sides.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

What a cutie!

White flights ... both sides ...

hmmmm....how do you know that? I think I can see it on one side (but maybe that's just the feather base...not the feather) ... Teach me, Oh Grand Master


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> White flights ... both sides ...
> 
> hmmmm....how do you know that? I think I can see it on one side (but maybe that's just the feather base...not the feather) ... Teach me, Oh Grand Master


Well, I guess red wasn't a good color to use to mark the picture.......LOL The white you see is the feather breaking out of the shaft.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Renee. I did see the one on the right ... but thought maybe that was just the shaft. Didn't see it on the other side at all ... until you pointed it out!

btw, red was fine!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Renee!

I think little "Urchin" is going just grand!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Oops/oopsie*

*Hi RENEE, Don't ask me how I knew that this bird would have white flights it was just an old fashioned GUT FEELING, in the first picture the white toe nails gave that feeling but there is nothing genetic about it.I like OOPS for a name if its is a cock, and OOPSIE if it turns out to be a hen* GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 11*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The baby is just beautiful, I can't wait to see those flights come in all the way. I would like to set him next to my little white one, they would sure compliment each other. LOL....

Is that your darling puppy in the background, on a screen print on a T-shirt??

That is just TOO cute!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> The baby is just beautiful, I can't wait to see those flights come in all the way. I would like to set him next to my little white one, they would sure compliment each other. LOL....
> 
> Is that your darling puppy in the background, on a screen print on a T-shirt??
> 
> That is just TOO cute!


It's a t-shirt. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 12*

Took the baby out for some sunshine, but Mom sat in the aviary the whole time grunting.......so I just kept him out a few minutes. It was a bit hot anyway.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> *Hi RENEE, Don't ask me how I knew that this bird would have white flights it was just an old fashioned GUT FEELING, in the first picture the white toe nails gave that feeling but there is nothing genetic about it.I like OOPS for a name if its is a cock, and OOPSIE if it turns out to be a hen* GEORGE



Too late, George...His/Her name is Urchin...  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Too late, George...His/Her name is Urchin...
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi


 * NO NO not to late check post # 26 the names OPPS and OOPIE were first brought up way back then.* GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> * NO NO not to late check post # 26 the names OPPS and OOPIE were first brought up way back then.* GEORGE


Well, then Renee will have to finally decide... 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 13*

I haven't picked a name yet. I'll let you all know when I do. Something will pop in my head one of these days.
Here's my little sweetie today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*A few more*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a video of this sweetie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-_r2v2lfvY


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


>


 Looking for a LUCKY FOUR LEAF CLOVER, if he finds one you may have to name him LUCKY.  ..GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI Renee,I think when you started this thread you titled it DAGGUMMIT so you may have named him already.* GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Loves the video. Bird is cute and trusting.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Two Weeks Old Today*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is such a pretty baby!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Y'know, Renee, I really liked the name, "Urchin."

BUT, George is right...I think *DAGGUMMIT* _really_ fits!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where did that white feather come from???? nice youngun!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> where did that white feather come from???? nice youngun!


One of them dropped a flight feather I guess. I've got 3 sets of hens sitting on nests in 3 corners. They're looking for anything to make a nest out of. They're even stealing the pine needles out of the babies nest, so I've been giving them some pine needles in the floor so they'll leave the baby alone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 15*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet face that baby has!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 16*

Well, I'm a day behind. I got the pictures late yesterday but never had a chance to get them downloaded. So, these are from yesterday (16 days old)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can definitely tell he has that dirty gene. Wonder who he got it from?
He's turning into a pretty bird though!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You can definitely tell he has that dirty gene. Wonder who he got it from?
> He's turning into a pretty bird though!


How can ya tell?
I really don't have a clue where this baby came from. LOL
The two hens that are caring for him either don't have a mate (cock bird) or is mated to a red cock. And NONE of them have any white........LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering how little "Dagwood"(short for daggummit!) was doing, he/she has a nice look in his eyes, what are you going to do with the cutie?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I was wondering how little "Dagwood"(short for daggummit!) was doing, he/she has a nice look in his eyes, what are you going to do with the cutie?


I have no special plans. I'll just put the little bugger in with the other YB's at some point and let him fly. I don't think I'll race it....it's a bit young, but who knows?
Are you close to McKinney/Dinwiddie VA?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I have no special plans. I'll just put the little bugger in with the other YB's at some point and let him fly. I don't think I'll race it....it's a bit young, but who knows?
> Are you close to McKinney/Dinwiddie VA?


Im afraid to say.......oh, it is about an hour south of me.....of course Im gonna ask.....why..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Im afraid to say.......oh, it is about an hour south of me.....of course Im gonna ask.....why..


Just had a man from SC call me. Someone in McKinney has one of his race birds. It has a broken wing. The man who has it, found it in the ditch and has been caring for it for about 2 weeks. So, the owner was trying to find someone close to there to maybe pick up the bird and either keep it or ship it back to him. The person who found it isn't a pigeon guy, so the owner doesn't really want to bother him with shipping and all of that. 
It's almost 3 hours from me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Just had a man from SC call me. Someone in McKinney has one of his race birds. It has a broken wing. The man who has it, found it in the ditch and has been caring for it for about 2 weeks. So, the owner was trying to find someone close to there to maybe pick up the bird and either keep it or ship it back to him. The person who found it isn't a pigeon guy, so the owner doesn't really want to bother him with shipping and all of that.
> It's almost 3 hours from me.


well my husband goes down close to there to the agrisupply sometimes, I can check if he is going this sat or next. perhaps the guy can meet him there with the bird, and then I can ship the bird to his owner. or keep it either way..it would be a prisoner here thats the only thing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> well my husband goes down close to there to the agrisupply sometimes, I can check if he is going this sat or next. perhaps the guy can meet him there with the bird, and then I can ship the bird to his owner. or keep it either way..it would be a prisoner here thats the only thing.


I'll PM you


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH, I DO hope this bird can get the help he needs!!

Please keep us updated Renee and Spirit Wings!!

ALL THE BEST with Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> OH, I DO hope this bird can get the help he needs!!
> 
> Please keep us updated Renee and Spirit Wings!!
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the person who found it has doctored it and taken care of it, but doesn't really want to keep it and doesn't know what to do with it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 17*

I keep getting a day behind.........LOL ...These were taken yesterday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*18 Days Old*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

now it is truly up to date. I was thinking it sure does pay to be an oops baby there, he get lots of attention from "grandma". yes I did it, I called you a grandma.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 19*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He/she is beautiful and just glowing with health!

I love the white flight/s and his tail is growing out now ( the difference between two days).

I love that little bit of white near the rump.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 20*

Couldn't get outside to take pics today as it's been raining off and on all day. The baby is beginning to start picking in the seed bowl now. 



















It's also helping mom sit on those dummy eggs.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SIGH* No name, yet, Renee??

Some seem to call him(?) Urchin...some Dagwood...how 'bout "white rump?"  

Still growing well, I see...gonna be a real beauty!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches as always from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *SIGH* No name, yet, Renee??
> 
> Some seem to call him(?) Urchin...some Dagwood...how 'bout "white rump?"
> 
> ...


No Shi........no name yet. Nothing has "presented" its self that I like. In time. In time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Three weeks old*

I was going to try to spread his wing out and get a shot of the white flights, because I think they're grizzled, but he was having NONE of that.......he would just squeal and start turning in circles........LOL......I couldn't get the shot. 



















This is where he was when I walked in the loft. Laying on one wing chillin' like he's grown already........LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He is adorable and very self-assured. Should grow up to be a real leader!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 22*

Here's my little one at 22 days old. It's so rainy, damp and humid here, poor things feels almost wet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*23 Days Old*

It finally stopped raining so I could take little one outside for a few minutes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, has he grown! Glad you were able to give him some one-on-one time outside.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> It finally stopped raining so I could take little one outside for a few minutes.


*WOW Look at me I am in high clover,and that's a sign of good luck, I am looking for a 4 leaf clover.How about SHAMROCK as a name but I still like OOPS or OOPSIE* GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *WOW Look at me I am in high clover,and that's a sign of good luck, I am looking for a 4 leaf clover.How about SHAMROCK as a name but I still like OOPS or OOPSIE* GEORGE


Shammy, Sham.......ummmm......I'll think about those George.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 24*

I have to be careful with him outside now. He's starting to want to run around..........LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

just call him/her pepper it looks like a pepper to me  and very cute too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> just call him/her pepper it looks like a pepper to me  and very cute too


WHERE have YOU been the last 24 days??? I LOVE that name!! I think that's probably what I'm going to name it. I'll sleep on it tonight.
COOL!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

well I been here and there trying to make a buck or two to stay afloat lol and yes pepper seemed perfect to me too  enjoy that sleep I know I will lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 25*

Rare "family" portrait........LOL........this is the baby with Mom and Mom.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Rare "family" portrait........LOL........this is the baby with Mom and Mom.....


 Great photos and very funny .. the Mom and Mom part! That baby sure does have black legs and feet.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

loves those lil sprigs of hairs on his/her chest lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like the name Pepper. I have a Pepper also. I just love those little black feet. He's a cutie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 26*

This little guy now knows that the door to the loft means home. He'll jump up on the step, I open the door and he goes running inside and I open the door to the section where his Mom is and he goes running to her. Cute little bugger.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's cute. He'll be the only one sitting on the door stoop, while everyone else is going through the trap. LOL. Better put a little door bell in for him, about 4" up from the top of the stoop.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie. He looks so huggable!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> How can ya tell?
> I really don't have a clue where this baby came from. LOL
> The two hens that are caring for him either don't have a mate (cock bird) or is mated to a red cock. And NONE of them have any white........LOL


Cause he has a dark color overall, with black feet and beak  I don't think either of the moms are carrying it...so the dad must have.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if his name is Pepper....and you keep getting all these oops babies..then he can start his own club of oops babies.
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band!  LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well if his name is Pepper....and you keep getting all these oops babies..then he can start his own club of oops babies.
> Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band!  LOL.


ROFLMAO! 

You just sold me on the PEPPER name, Becky!! 

Still ROFL!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 27*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie, those white flights are quite striking against his dark feathers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Day 28*

Little bugger scared the crap outta me today. I sat him down and he started flapping his wings and doing the helicopter thing..........I thought........if he takes off and only make it to the roof of the loft, we're in trouble....... I don't THINK he could fly that high, but I don't want to find out while he's outside........


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

He is really cute, not to mention spoiled Thanks for letting us watch him grow up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, missed getting pictures of this baby the last few days because of being down in NC all those days. Here's a video shot today. He's 34 days old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxu6At9OxH4


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's turning into a pigeon. Very cute. Dark with the white flights, pretty.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> *He's turning into a pigeon.* Very cute. Dark with the white flights, pretty.


*SHHHH........don't tell HIM that...........*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie! Still nuzzles your hand just in case you might want to give him some treats. He sure is developing into a handsome bird! 

(Still needs to work on his aim when pooping in the pick pot.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> What a cutie! Still nuzzles your hand just in case you might want to give him some treats. He sure is developing into a handsome bird!
> 
> (Still needs to work on his aim when pooping in the pick pot.


He's looking for safflower seeds. The little devil won't eat anything but those. I'm trying to wean him off of them, but having a hard time getting him to try anything else and he knows that Mom will probably give in and get him some of those little white goodies......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling youngster, Renee! I think you should hide some treats in those holes in your shoes .. s/he was stickin' that beak in there lookin' for something!  It would be the pigeon version of a parrot toy .. one of those things you put treats in and let them figure out how to get them out!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...It would be the pigeon version of a parrot toy ...
> Terry


What a neat idea! Encouraging the baby to use his brain.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Bad Bad Poppy*

Poppy and his mate were changing shifts and Poppy went into the wrong box.  I let them fight for a minute and could see that neither one was going to give up, so I had to intervene......once I threw Poppy out and went into the right box, he came back out like he was ready for another round.........silly bird.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op3xzTCcBG8


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Poppy is a real little scrapper, for sure! Good thing that Mom was there to help sort it all out!  I love how the "victor" just spins, roo coos, and struts his stuff .. the "castle" was successfully defended against the "evil" intruder! 

Terry


----------

